Ask HN: Why does Etsy have so many items titled “DO Not PURCHASE”? - hoodoof
======
zer00eyz
There are a few reasons:

1\. Trying to game relevance. They have stated that sales contribute to this.
Take your custom order and funnel it through a listing of something you trying
to push.

2\. Some of these are coupons and discount promotions, etsy doesn't give
sellers a good way to promote this so they abuse listings to do it

~~~
hoodoof
I still don't understand. Also I don't understand why Etsy allow it, it
degrades confidence in the site.

